# Como controlar un motor en base a la corriente de otro motor



## anibal jesus lopez (Abr 5, 2005)

Hola, mi cuestionamiento es el siguiente: tengo una maquina  que produce helado y necesito controlar el frió de la misma, puesto que al enfriarse demasiado se rompe la paleta mezcladora, cuando aumenta la corriente del motor mezclador debo parar el frió, cuando baja la misma el frió debe continuar, es decir arrancar en 3 Amperios y parar en 5 Amperios. Es posible controlar esto? hay algún dispositivo lógico que lo haga? 
saludos espero sus respuestas gracias. 
Aníbal


----------



## Guest (Abr 5, 2005)

No entiendo porque quieres controlar el motor referenciado en la corriente, si la variable mas importante del sistema es la temperatura. 

Yo solucionaría el problema controlando el motor por medio de un termostato.

Fernando.


----------



## negro el 11 (Sep 2, 2005)

Hola compañero, estoy de acuerdo con el amigo Fer, Si controlas el motor como vos queres estas exigiendo sus condiciones de trabajo cuando en realidad tu problema o control es con la temperatura.

yo colocaría un controlador, existen varios por ejemplo el EVERY CONTROL el cual maneja una diferencia de temperatura entre -50 hasta +150ºC el cual trabaja con dos sondas pues es para cámaras (evaporador y condensador) si te interesa te explico como hacerla trabajar con una sola sonda.

Entonces tendrías el motor trabajando hasta una temperatura deseada por seteo y al llegar se te apagaría el motor siempre controlado a su ves por un contactor para la carga.

Espero te sea útil, un abraso.


----------



## Rubèn (Sep 18, 2005)

Hola Amigo:

Mira, estoy de acuerdo los demás, porque no usas un combistato CAREL de 2 sondas, los hay incluso multiprogramables.

Te puedo asegurar que con ese aparatito, solucionaras el problema.


----------



## santiago (Ene 31, 2008)

podes usar de todo en el rubro del control de temperatura desde termostatos mecanicos hasta combistatos electronicos mi viejo se dedica a la refrigeracion industrial y en todos lados y en casi todo se controla la temperatura. si queres armarlo en pablin hay un circuito con un pic creo.

suerte


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 21, 2008)

yo opino que con un pequeño lazo de control cerrado se puede llegar a hacer algo, el tema es ver si este muchacho se maneja y entiende algo sobre amplificador operacionales y rogramacion de PIC...
si no la tenes clara, avisame y vemos como te puedo orientar para que hagas tu circuito
saludos


----------



## ivan.perez (Mar 5, 2008)

Si de todas formas quieres hacerlo asi yo colocaria un transformador toroidal en cualquiera de las fases del motor, con un relacion de transformadorrmacion 5/1 por ejemplo, luego esta señal la llevaria a un indicador de procesos estandar con entrada 0/5VDC una vez alli programas dos salidas a rele, como?

Sabemos que por cada 5A que circulen por el motor el transformador me dara 1A, entonces regla de tres esto es proporcional, ya puedo escalar la señal 3A=0.6A SETPOINT1, 5A=1A SETPOINT2, ademas podras visulizar el consumo del motor.

Un saludo.

Iván Pérez, Técnico de Procesos
Sistemas de Regulación y Control
(Spain)


----------



## marceberisso (Jun 9, 2008)

Mira, créo que una solucion rápida y facil seria poner un termostato tipo heladera comercial con un contactor adosado (por el consumo del motor). De esa manera cuando la temperatura baje del set point que necesites, cortaria la alimentación del mismo y de esa manera protegerias las palas y cuando la temperatura supere el valor de set point volvería a arrancar el motor. Espero que te sirva ya que no conozco el proceso de fabricación del helado y no se si se puede cortar el batido.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 10, 2008)

pasate la receta para hacer el  helado.

saludos.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 27, 2008)

tenes que poner un transductor de consumo a 4/20ma o 5/10 o algunopor el stilo en el cable de alimentacion del motor del batidor y con eso manejas hay unos relojes instrumentos que se puede programar un contacto segun los amperes de sde eso lo transformadorrmas en grados si queres es muy exacto .una electrobalvula que esta conectada en la linea de liquido del compresor este tiene que estar protegido con un presostato de baja osea que no cortas directamente el motor.arregle varias maquinas de helados que funcionaban asi


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Ago 5, 2008)

Como andan todos, me imagino que te hace falta medir corriente y no temperatura porque lo que buscas el el punto de consistencia justo de la crema helada.
En la linea de la marca siemens existe un modulo muy compacto (no recuerdo el modelo) al que se le fijar un umbral de disparo, internamente mide la corriente consumida por el motor y segun como lo ajustes te dispara o no una salida, que te podria poner en marcha el compresor del sistema de frio, es la opcion mas simple y compacta, ya que con un solo elemento solucionas tu problema.
Saludos.


----------



## jeteur87 (Ago 5, 2008)

con un circuito comparador de ventana


----------



## joshdaniel (Nov 10, 2008)

mira yo no se mucho de heladeras y eso, pero lo que te puedo decir para controlar la corriente de un motor. Yo lo haria de la siguiente manera: Pondría una resistencia de un valor muy pequeño y de potencia en serie con el motor, por ejemplo de 1 Ohm, y sensaría la tension entre los terminales de esta resistencia, primero con un amplificador seguidor de tension basado en operacionales, lo referenciaría a tierra, luego utilizaría esta señal para conpararla con un voltaje de referencia. y segun esto obtengo el control. Si tendrias 5V en los terminales de las resistencias significaria que circulan 5A de corriente por el motor. 
Yo lo hice con una fuente de alimentación, media cuando el transistor de potencia entregaba mucha corriente y calentaba, y segun eso activaba un cooler para enfriarlo.
Ojala que te haya servido!


----------

